# Behringer DDM 4000 Channel Problem



## EGJSoldier (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor kurzem das DDm 4000 von Behringer zugelegt. Nur habe ich jetzt ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich im 3 Channel(Line) das Problem, dass nur die recht Box und die rechte Seite vom Kopfhörer funktioniert. Links tut sich überhautnichts. Wenn ich die Stecker in den Phono/Line Eingang von Channel 3 stecke, dann funktionieren beide Seiten wieder. Weiß jemand, was da nicht stimmt, oder habe ich irgendeine falsche Einstellung an meinem Mixer****

Ich habe den Eingang schon mit mehreren CD-Playern, Plattenspielern und Chinch-Kablen durchgetestet und immer das selbe Problem. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.

MfG
EGJSoldier aka Visionixx


----------

